
1972 Solar Storm Detonated U.S. Mines in Vietnam - samfriedman
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/full/10.1029/2018SW002024
======
masonic
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18412594](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18412594)

70+ points

